# Continue writting the Song!



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to this thread... First things first, this topic pretty much would be goofing around about creating music and I hope that isn't against the rules here... The general point is to have a little bit of fun in this thread since the "community" is a target to other stuff like: "non-related" to music.

So this thread is simple. Always keep writting music! In a snippet of 8 bars (Musical phrase), add your own dissonance or harmony to the song! I started too with an awful snippet. It doesn't matter if it sounds good or not, whether you keep finding a good melody...
You can add bass if you want, but the rules are simple. It needs to have a treble (Essential) and make your own melody and post it here, don't show the instrument you are composing since it is not the matter here.

I'll start mine:









Continue to add more!


----------

